# Best tar remover



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all, have the motor a clean today and being white noticed there is a fair bit of tar on there. Also some brown spots all over the car. What would that be ?
Looking for recommendations on the best tar remover?

👍🏻


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Autosmart tardis Has a good following on here I believe. I'm currently using autofinesse oblitarate and have found out to work well, with the bonus that I can grab it in hellfrauds these days in a pinch.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Tar remover I like car Chem tar remover and also the brown spots is an iron contamination, which you would need something like, iron x (car pro), revolt (car Chem), iron out (auto finesse) iron max (Britemax) all work well at removing it


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Tardis & oblitarate both work well for me.
I've tried one or two others but always come back to these.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Can’t go wrong with Autosmart Tardis :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I may be a bit of a cheapskate, but the best use I have found for WD40, is cleaning all kinds of stuff, useless at what it's advertised, for but blooming great at cleaning!!


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I use petrol to remove tar it is very effective and cheap just need be careful for obvious reasons.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've recently done a video comparing various products for removing tar. It will be published in the next week or too :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use AG tar remover and works well for me, easy to pick up - can’t access out local auto smart rep - I use the AG on a small pad and target the tar spots directly ...


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

+1 for Tardis. Great product but a bit stinky. And keep off your drive if it's tarmac :thumb:


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, will take a look. Where’s the best place to buy from, Looked in Halfords but rubbish. Also the stuff for the iron contamination ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Could give Valet pros new reformulated version a go


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Luke Sri said:


> Thanks guys, will take a look. Where's the best place to buy from, Looked in Halfords but rubbish. Also the stuff for the iron contamination ?


I use Iron Cut :thumb:


----------



## moazman (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm trying Bilt Hamber Korrosol to remove fallout on the paintwork. Their Auto-wheel cleaner is pretty awesome too.

I've got some auto Glym tar remover which works well, but a little slow coz it's not that strong. Will be going for tardis when it runs out, never heard a bad thing about that product!

I just bought a **** ton of stuff including my first ever DA machine from in2detailing.co.uk yesterday at around 3pm, and it arrived just after 9am today! Decent prices, and great service. Some of the products get a detailing world discount too


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

recently used gyeon Tar, and its greath and save to use on plastic


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Kerosene, works, safe and its cheap.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Nanolex Tar Remover does a great jon but the best ive used is EZ CarCare Tar Remover,works in a few seconds without the need to scrub at all.


----------

